# Neon tetra



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi, one of my tetras has lost his tail fin and dorsal fin he looks quite contempt eating and doing his thing it's just his tail is missing







any help or advice would be great thanks 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Sounds like he's been nipped and picked on.

Not a huge amount you can do, observe for behaviour or illness


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

He seems fine eats and is hanging around with the group he is the smallest of them all and I saw some commotion a few days ago I was I bit worried about tail rot as it's a little whitish at the tip 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Whosthedaddy2 said:


> Sounds like he's been nipped and picked on.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a huge amount you can do, observe for behaviour or illness



This ^^

They are generally quite robust although fungus or infection get hold it may struggle ..


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm just worried for him, IV noticed today that the tetras are chaseing each outher around quite fast 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

casuk said:


> I'm just worried for him, IV noticed today that the tetras are chaseing each outher around quite fast
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



You could always put him in a small floating container for a few days /week - floating inside the tank to give him some respite - he'd be fine as long as you keep doing a tiny change in the water - unless you have another tank .


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll see what I have, IV got a tub for snails I was thinking of using but dont have a spare heater so think I try the container in the tank, thanks 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

casuk said:


> I'll see what I have, IV got a tub for snails I was thinking of using but dont have a spare heater so think I try the container in the tank, thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




The tub you mentioned would be fine as long as it's not kept in a real cold place .... I've seen shops selling Neons with Danios and Platties as "cold water " or room temp fish . 

Funnily enough ..... years ago I noticed some of my Neons had a few specks of white spot so I whipped them out and put them in a margarine tub on the windowsill ( just behind a curtain ) - just until I could figure out the best way to sort the problem out ......anyways about 5 days later when I remembered about them ......they were in glowing health and no white spot either.... no heat , no food , no aeration . Crazy .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

I tried to catch him there but no joy I found a mealworm tub I can use the top bit floats so I'll catch him and hopefully he is OK in that, it's starting to get a bit cold to leave him in an unheated tub I think I'll try in the tank first 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

casuk said:


> I tried to catch him there but no joy I found a mealworm tub I can use the top bit floats so I'll catch him and hopefully he is OK in that, it's starting to get a bit cold to leave him in an unheated tub I think I'll try in the tank first
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




Yeah , the tank will provide the heat which is better really I guess .
Not really visually appealing though 

You can buy cheap , little transparent plastic tanks that clip on the inside of your main tank , they have slots to let the water in and out but keep the fish save from others ....think they're known as breeding traps or something ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

I got him in hes just sitting there at the bottom of it the little tub acualy disappeared in the water, yes it's got holes all way round it and I put a couple small pieces bof Java fern to float inside 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

casuk said:


> I got him in hes just sitting there at the bottom of it the little tub acualy disappeared in the water, yes it's got holes all way round it and I put a couple small pieces bof Java fern to float inside
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




Sounds like he's sorted short term ...just needs some TLC ..

I'd thrown in some daphnia or brine shrimps , live food will presumably give him that extra boost .. plus what he doesn't eat will go into the main tank anyways ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Rookie (Dec 28, 2015)

If the water is good and clean, it should heal up no worries.
My black neons arrived like this. They are fine.
Make sure you have plenty of areas in your tank, break the lines of sight so the fish can get away. Make sure you Have enough species within the shoal to break or disperse aggression.


----------

